# mein teich



## GERMAN-LOBO (2. Mai 2007)

hallo

ich bin der lobo aus bocholt
leider ist der name lobo schon vergeben--darum german-lobo 

und hier mal clips--mit ton-- von meinem teich und fischen

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/467087

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/456871

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/456402


----------



## Holger1969 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

hi berhard,

herzlich willkommen im forum.

da sag ich doch nur...     

und


       

lg
holger


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

hallo bernhard! herzlich willkommen im besten teichforum!  

ich kann mich meinem mann, dem vorredner hier, nur anschließen!

RESPEKT!!!!!!  

ist wirklich toll, dein teich! und das mit dem "schaufenster" gefällt mir total gut!


----------



## Heiko H. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hi Bocholter,

schön dich hier zu sehen.

Also willkommen im Forum.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen, Bernhard!

Einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut! 

Hast ja Deine Fische immer im Blick, gell?


----------



## Thorsten (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo Bernhard,

an dieser Stelle nochmal, herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Freue mich auf viele interessante Beiträge....


----------



## Dr.J (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo Bernhard,

herzlich willkommen hier. 
tolle Sache so ne Teichscheibe.


----------



## hermes03 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Echt toll dein Teich; aber sag mal nagen deine Kois gar nich an der seerose??


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

hallo



			
				hermes03 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt toll dein Teich; aber sag mal nagen deine Kois gar nich an der seerose??



nein die sind gut erzogen und immer satt


----------



## Dieter62 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo Bernhard
ich heiße dich auch herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## mume (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,
die Videos sind toll,besonders das letzte,wo durch die Scheibe gefilmt wurde,echt klasse...
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## Bine (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo Lobo 

schade das dein Name schon weg ist   Nenn dich doch den *Real Lobo* 
Herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hi Lobo

*Herzlichst Willkommen *auch von mir.

Kennen tun wir uns ja schon ein paar Tage länger von daher weißte was ich von deinem Teich halte.

*ER IST EINFACH SPITZE!!! *

Bist und bleibst eben ein Tüftler !!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Uli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

hallo bernhard,
schön das du auch hier gelandet bist.
gruß uli


----------



## euroknacker (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo Bernhard,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. ist doch immer wieder toll das die Welt nur so klein ist und man sich immer wieder trifft.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

hallo

da mein teich steile wände hat und dazu noch ein hochteich ist-sieht es mit einer randbeflanzung schlecht aus :? 

aber da gibt es eine schöne lösung  

da ich noch so einige schaumstoffpatronen vom altem patronenfilter hatte-kam mir die idee diese für eine randbeflanzung zu nutzen  

dazu bohrte ich im oberen rand vom teich löcher-um kunststoffwinkel mit v2a schrauben befestigen zu können.
in die winkel wurden löcher gebohrt um kabelbinder zur befestigung der patronen anbringen zu können.

Foto 

hier das ergebnis mit spärlicher beflanzung. 

Foto Foto Foto 

da mir das nicht gefiel-habe ich __ moos in die patronen gepresst und das wächst nun richtig fest in die patronen ein.
zusätzlich habe ich noch jede menge samen von __ brunnenkresse und andere wasserliebende blumen auf die patronen gestreut.
da die patronen zum teil im wasser sind wächst es sehr gut.
die wurzeln ragen schon richtig ins wasser.

und hier das ergebniss nach einigen wochen.irgendwann wird man von den patronen nichts mehr sehen  

Foto Foto Foto 

so können sich die fische auch nicht mehr den kopf an den randplatten einhauen und können an den wurzeln knabbern 

und was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## kwoddel (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hallo
Die Idee ist klasse, sowas suchte ich auch noch. Mal schauen ob ich es auch noch in der Tat umsetze.


----------



## Alikoi (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hi Lobo  

Das ist mal eine SEHR GUTE Idee


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: mein teich*

Hi Bernhard,

die einfachsten Einfälle sind meißt die besten...


----------



## Krabbi (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: mein teich*

Danke für die tolle Idee....auch wenn der Thread hier schon 4 Jahre alt ist.
Das ist genau das, nachdem ich schon ganz verzweifelt gesucht habe, da ich nämlich jetzt nach kompletten Neubau auch eine Strecke von 3 m mit steiler Wand pflanztechnisch zu überbrücken habe


----------

